# Das beste mmo?



## Bau3r (31. Juli 2014)

Was ist zurzeit das beste und interessanteste play4free MMO?


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2014)

Bau3r schrieb:


> Was ist zurzeit das beste und interessanteste play4free MMO?


 
Kommt drauf an welches Genre du magst (Panzer-MMO, RPg, etc.), dazu wären Infos vielleicht nett


----------



## Bau3r (31. Juli 2014)

RPG 
Ich spiele zurzeit Hardcore Reloaded (Metin2) und das wird jetzt schon LW.


----------



## dmxcom (1. August 2014)

Es gibt kein bestes MMO. Es ist für jeden etwas dabei. 
Einfach diesem Schaubild folgen:
http://i.imgur.com/IyPtW30.png



> Ich spiele zurzeit Hardcore Reloaded (Metin2) und das wird jetzt schon LW.


Ok - kann ich nicht empfehlen - ausnahmsweise


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj3kgKtgzwE
Schau dir mal das Video an vllt sagt es dir ja zu. Zu dem Game selbst gibt es ja zig Vids.


----------



## D00msday (5. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Es gibt kein bestes MMO. Es ist für jeden etwas dabei.
> Einfach diesem Schaubild folgen:
> http://i.imgur.com/IyPtW30.png
> 
> ...


 
Die Übersichtskarte mit den MMOs ist extrem *männlich*!!


----------



## dieterino1990 (6. August 2014)

Also ich habe lange Aion gespielt - wenn du PVP magst dann ist es das Richtige für dich!


----------



## BlackNeo (6. August 2014)

Es kommt darauf an was du willst. Wenn du Metin gespielt hast und was in die Richtung willst willst du wohl klassisches Gameplay, Holy Trinity und Raids.

Wie wärs mit WoW auf nem P-Server? Kannst dir ja dein Addon aussuchen und WoW hat mit Abstand das ausgereifteste Gameplay und den meisten Content.

Was auch noch in die Richtung geht ist TERA, das lässt sich auch gut ohne Echtgeld spielen.

Ansonsten gibts afaik keine wirklich klassischen MMOs die gut und Free2Play sind.


----------



## dmxcom (7. August 2014)

> Kannst dir ja dein Addon aussuchen und WoW hat mit Abstand das ausgereifteste Gameplay und den meisten Content.



Hatte es mal ja.



> Was auch noch in die Richtung geht ist TERA, das lässt sich auch gut ohne Echtgeld spielen.



Tera ungleich Tab Targeting WoW. Eher vergleichbar mit Neverwinter o.a. Guild Wars 2.



> Ansonsten gibts afaik keine wirklich klassischen MMOs die gut und Free2Play sind.



Naja auch nicht so richtig.


Ansonsten nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach anklicken und durchsuchen - falls du kein English kannst, was auch immer der Grund ist das Bild vorher zu ignorieren, kann dir sicherlich jemand hier Hilfestellung dazu anbieten.


----------



## uka (7. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ansonsten nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt aber auch noch weit mehr als diese . Und ein MMO mit mehr Content als WoW? Welches?


----------



## BlackNeo (7. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Hatte es mal ja.



Wenn man mal Cata und MoP weglässt ist dem so^^



> Tera ungleich Tab Targeting WoW. Eher vergleichbar mit Neverwinter o.a. Guild Wars 2.



Jup, man gewöhnt sich aber recht schnell dran. Dazu hats ein brauchbares Endgame, was man z.B. bei Rift oder Allods vermisst, wie ich gelesen habe. AoC kenne ich nicht, Aion hat halt sehr viel PvP und SW:TOR soll auch nich so der Burner sein, aber gespielt hab ichs noch nicht.

Und RoM ist Hardcore Pay2Win, ohne 50-100€ im Monat auszugeben oder 12h am Tag zu zocken kommt man da im Endgame nicht weiter.

Aber das Schaubild ist gut^^


----------



## dmxcom (8. August 2014)

Also ihr wollt mir doch tatsächlich erzählen, das vergangene Raidinstanzen und 5er Instanzen aus denen man keinerlei Gear braucht und sowieso mittlerweile nurnoch verstauben, als Content dienen ? Ist klar.

An aktuellen Content bietet WoW weder in Sachen Raid- und Instanzvielfalt noch in Sachen Klassensystem irgendwie mehr als andere Genreverter.

Aussagen wie z.B. SWTOR hab ich nie gespielt soll aber doof sein, sind imho so richtig useless. Ich habe SWTOR auch nich gespielt, mich aber informiert dazu. Am Anfang war es eher meh, weil der Content fehlte. Mittlerweile bietet das Spiel mehr als genug davon. Viele Urteile über MMO´s kommen von WoW Fanboi´s, die von der Materie im Endeffekt eh keinerlei Plan haben.

Da muss Ich mir doch an den Kopf fassen "hab ich gehört" - wo hat denn bitte Rift kein Endgame ? lol

Un wenn ihr Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, ziehe Ich einen Realistischen Vergleich dazu und sage Everquest 2 hat doppelt soviel Content wie WoW. Ich denke das zählt mittlerweile bei Rift auch dazu, wobei beide Spiele in Sachen Klassensystem sowieso meilenweit vor WoW sind, nachdem das Klassensystem nach jedem Addon mehr und mehr Casualisiert wurde.

Na klar ist das Schaubild gut. Keine Ahnung warum es so schwer für manche zu verstehen ist, das es für jeden MMO Spieler seine Nische gibt.
Und was soll der Spruch "da sind aber längst nicht alle dabei" Richtig. Deswegen steht neben dran fett gedruckt "das nicht alle Spiele enthalten sind und es persönliche Empfehlungen sind" Wenn du kein English kannst sag Bescheid -> dann übersetze Ich dir die Grafik gerne 

Ich frage mich gerade, warum Ich hier überhaupt noch weiterhelfen will .......


----------



## BlackNeo (8. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Also ihr wollt mir doch tatsächlich erzählen, das vergangene Raidinstanzen und 5er Instanzen aus denen man keinerlei Gear braucht und sowieso mittlerweile nurnoch verstauben, als Content dienen ? Ist klar.



Man kann auch einfach auf nem Classic, BC oder WotLK P-Server oder auf mehreren spielen und hat somit extrem viel Content 



> Aussagen wie z.B. SWTOR hab ich nie gespielt soll aber doof sein, sind imho so richtig useless. Ich habe SWTOR auch nich gespielt, mich aber informiert dazu. Am Anfang war es eher meh, weil der Content fehlte. Mittlerweile bietet das Spiel mehr als genug davon.



Sry, hab ich mich länger nicht mehr informiert, wenns Content hat ists ja super.

Zu Rift hatte ich neulich erst gelesen dass das Endgame nicht wirklich gut sein soll, kann auch falsch gewesen sein, ich habs nur mal angespielt und als WoW Spieler fand ichs nicht soo toll.



> Un wenn ihr Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, ziehe Ich einen Realistischen Vergleich dazu und sage Everquest 2 hat doppelt soviel Content wie WoW. Ich denke das zählt mittlerweile bei Rift auch dazu, wobei beide Spiele in Sachen Klassensystem sowieso meilenweit vor WoW sind, nachdem das Klassensystem nach jedem Addon mehr und mehr Casualisiert wurde.



Ja stimmt, Everquest hat noch deutlich mehr Content, alter Content ist eh immer gut, wenn da auch wie in WoW alles ne Story hat ist das wunderbar um n bissl abzuschalten und die Story zu genießen.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. August 2014)

Wie läuft denn TESO oder Wildstar? Von denen hört man gar nix...


----------



## BlackNeo (12. August 2014)

Wildstar kommt in vielen Reviews die ich kenne nicht so gut weg, TESO soll ziemlich gut sein, aber recht PvP lastig.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. August 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn TESO oder Wildstar? Von denen hört man gar nix...


 
Was ich so lese soll Wildstar nicht gut sein, langweiliges Grinding etc, Welt ist schön usw und die Technik dahinter auch .. haben aber leider zu wenig draus gemacht wie ich finde. Performance technisch konnte mein Pc (Stand 2011, damaliger High-End) auch nicht gut mit Wildstar.. (Beta)

Über TESO höre ich auch eig. nur schlechtes, Welt erkunden ist fast die einzige Stärke wenn ich das recht mitbekommen habe. End-Game soll es zurzeit noch keins so wirklich geben. 

(Beide Aussagen selbst nicht erspielt! Habe ich von Kollegen so gehört)


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

Mir macht Wildstar echt Spaß ... ist halt nur was schwieriger .. Klar hat man wie in jedem MMO Grinding Bereiche aber die Inis sind schon cool gemacht


----------



## endorph1ne (22. August 2014)

Wenn du Tera Online installiert kriegst, dann würde ich dir das Spiel empfehlen!
Grafik und Gameplay sind einfach der Hammer 

Das einzige Problem ist halt das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen, da die Publisher sich wenig um den Launcher kümmern


----------



## Soulzerker (22. August 2014)

Ich persönlich finde nach WoW Star Wars: The Old Republic (war Headstarter) am besten, aber leider lohnt es sich nur dann total, wenn man auch Geld z. B. in Form von einem Abo hineinsteckt (ich habe meins beendet, da ich nicht mehr so oft MMORPGs spiele).


----------



## BlackNeo (23. August 2014)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Wenn du Tera Online installiert kriegst, dann würde ich dir das Spiel empfehlen!
> Grafik und Gameplay sind einfach der Hammer
> 
> Das einzige Problem ist halt das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen, da die Publisher sich wenig um den Launcher kümmern



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich musste beim Patchen den Launcher ca. 10mal Neustarten^^


----------



## Numinex (26. August 2014)

Finde Metin2 p-Server bestes mmo


----------



## BlackNeo (27. August 2014)

Metin 2? Ist das nicht das Game wo viele Kiddies sich Ingame Geld für mehrere hundert Euros per Handy von Mama geholt haben?

Das isz doch wchon gefühlte 100 Jahre alt und dazu noch ein Pay2Win Game, ich glaube kaum dass sich das mit WoW, GW2, SW:TOR, Rift, Tera und Co. messen kann.


----------



## Numinex (27. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Metin 2? Ist das nicht das Game wo viele Kiddies sich Ingame Geld für mehrere hundert Euros per Handy von Mama geholt haben?
> 
> Das isz doch wchon gefühlte 100 Jahre alt und dazu noch ein Pay2Win Game, ich glaube kaum dass sich das mit WoW, GW2, SW:TOR, Rift, Tera und Co. messen kann.



 Das war ein fall mal das sich so ein "kiddy" per Handy bissel geld ausgegeben hat, aber dafür kann das Spiel ja nicht oder die Entwickler sondern die Eltern .. Das Spiel ist ab 12 also kann's fast jeder spielen
Und in jeden mmo kann man sich sachen mit € kaufen das man besser ingame wird.
Denke du hast Metin2 noch nie gespielt?
Also kannst du es auch nicht beurteilen
Spiele sowieso nur p-Server weil die mehr Spaß machen.
Dafür das metin nicht die beste Qualli hat macht es richtig spass und auch hard süchtig ein gelungendes Spiel was ich jeden nur empfehlen kann mal zu testen ( nur p-Server, metin2 de ist ausgelutscht)


----------



## BlackNeo (27. August 2014)

Numinex schrieb:


> Und in jeden mmo kann man sich sachen mit € kaufen das man besser ingame wird.



In keinem Abo-MMO geht das und in keinem guten F2P Spiel, in GW2 geht das nicht, in TERA auch nicht und afaik auch nicht in SW:TOR. Du kannst dir maximal Boosts kaufen, aber kein Equip.



> Denke du hast Metin2 noch nie gespielt?



Doch, ich fands nur ziemlich langweilig weil es extrem uninspiriert wirkt, war irgendwie wie ein mieses WoW Klon. Da fand ich sovar Runes of Magic noch ne Spur besser, wobei das ja schon ein mieses P2W Game ist.

Von P-Servern hab ich keine Ahnung, wenn man da nuchts mit Echtgeld kaufen kann könnte es sogar ganz gut sein.


----------



## Robonator (27. August 2014)

Och gott Metin 2 ist der größte Scheiss und mehr als nur altbacken. Ich habs damals schon gehasst 

Wirklich viele gute MMORPG's gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr. Aion wurde von Gameforge zerstört, Tera ebenso. Neverwinter ist ganz nett und sonst is da nicht mehr viel. 
Das meiste kommt eben erst noch, ich selber bin von ArcheAge ziemlich überrascht. 
C9 wäre dort noch. Ist ein Dungeonbasierendes HacknSlay MMORPG. Ähnlich wie Vindictus, nur hab ich damit irgendwie mehr fun  
SWTOR finde ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Es hat sich einiges getan und als F2P finde ich das ziemlich gut.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. August 2014)

Also ich finde ja Path Of Exile noch ziemlich gut was RPG angeht, ist aber eben nicht so richtig MMO


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. August 2014)

Bevor einen neuen Thread aufmache welches MMORPG würdet ihr neben GW2/SWTOR empfehlen?
Es sollte eine Hübsche Spielwelt haben und eine nette anschaubare Auswahl an Rüstungen haben die auch nach was aussehen.
Nebenbei soll es auf PVE setzen und kein abzocke Crap sein. Würde Blizzard mal das Grafikgerüst richtung Darksiders/Recktoning bekommen wäre selbst WOW eine anschaubare alternative.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. August 2014)

Wenn du wirklich ordentliches PvE Endgame willst bleiben wohl nur SW:TOR, Rift, TERA (wobei da auch nicht so viel Content nachgeschoben wird) und WoW.

Also ich spiele ja auch gerne richtig Hardwarehungrige Games mit geiler Grafik, aber bei WoW ist mir das eig egal, da zählt nur das super Gameplay.


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

Bestes PVE Endgame derzeit in FFXIV ARR - ist auch das einzige Themepark MMO was ich persönlich noch empfehle - SOLANGE man mit dem Grafikstil klar kommt 

Sollte jeder Themepark MMO Liebhaber mal anspielen. Leider weder F2P noch B2P, sondern wie WoW und ESO  Kaufen + Abo.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Die monatlichen Kosten schrecken mich derzeit auch etwas ab, aber vielleicht versuch ichs mal, wenn man da als Hardcore-PvEler gkücklich wird dann wäre es mir das Geld wert^^


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die monatlichen Kosten schrecken mich derzeit auch etwas ab, aber vielleicht versuch ichs mal, wenn man da als Hardcore-PvEler gkücklich wird dann wäre es mir das Geld wert^^


 
Also wie gesagt, zu WoW momentan die einzige Alternative die funktioniert.
Ich denke wenn du dir das irgendwo günstig holst ist ja immer 1 Monat Abo dabei, da kannste dann reinschaun obs dir taugt.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Joa, günstig ist so ne Sache, mit nem DSL 2000 bin ich auf physische Datenträger angewiesen.

Wie viel PvE Content gibts denn in FFXIV:ARR? Gibts da auch Raids mit mind. 20 Mann und ordentlich viele kleinere Instanzen?

Sorry dass ich hier so viel frage, aber hier im Ferienhaus ist das Internet so langsam, ich kann noch nicht mal 3 Minuten YouTube Videos in 240p schauen ohne 30 Minuten lang vorladen zu lassen :/


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

Einige, zum Teil Bockharte Encounter denen WoW Pro´s der Schwierigkeitsgrad schon zu hoch war 

Hier mal eine Übersicht ausm Wiki wobei einige fehlen:

*Light Party (4 Players)*

Leveling

Sastasha Seagrot (level 15 - 18)
Tam-Tara Deepcroft (Level 16 - 19)
Copperbell Mines (Level 17 - 20)
Halatali (Level 20 - 23)
Thousand Maws of Toto-Rak (Level 24 - 27)
Haukke Manor (Level 28 - 31)
Brayflox's Longstop (Level 32 - 34)
The Sunken Temple of Qarn (Level 35 - 37)
Cutter's Cry (Level 38 - 40)
The Stone Vigil (Level 41 - 43)
Dzemael Darkhold (Level 44 - 46)
The Aurum Vale (Level 47 - 49)

Endgame

The Wanderer's Palace (Level 50)
Amdapor Keep (Level 50)
Copperbell Mines (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 48)
Haukke Manor (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 48)
Pharos Sirius (Level 50) (iLvl 48)
Halatali (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 55)
Brayflox's Longstop (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 55)
The Lost City of Amdapor (Level 50) (iLvl 55)
Tam-Tara Deepcroft (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 70)
Stone Vigil (Hard) (Level 50) (iLvl 70)
Hullbreaker Isle (Level 50) (iLvl 70)

*Full Party (8 Players)*

Castrum Meridianum (Level 50)
The Praetorium (Level 50)
The Binding Coil of Bahamut (Level 50) (iLvl 70)
The Second Coil of Bahamut (Level 50)
The Second Coil of Bahamut (Savage) (Level 50)

*Raid (24 Players)*

Labyrinth of the Ancients (Level 50) (iLvl 55)
Syrcus Tower (Level 50) (iLvl 70)


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Das hört sich verdammt gut an 

Dir heutigen "WoW Pros" haben ja auch nicht mehr viel zu tun, WoW ist seit Cata ja viel zu vercasualisiert.

Dann schau ich mal wo es das Game günstig gibt und hol es mir in 1-2 Monaten wenn Geld da ist^^


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das hört sich verdammt gut an
> 
> Dir heutigen "WoW Pros" haben ja auch nicht mehr viel zu tun, WoW ist seit Cata ja viel zu vercasualisiert.
> 
> Dann schau ich mal wo es das Game günstig gibt und hol es mir in 1-2 Monaten wenn Geld da ist^^


 
Na dann viel Spass damit


----------



## mauhdlAUT (7. September 2014)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Wenn du Tera Online installiert kriegst, dann würde ich dir das Spiel empfehlen!
> Grafik und Gameplay sind einfach der Hammer
> 
> Das einzige Problem ist halt das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen, da die Publisher sich wenig um den Launcher kümmern




gibt es da einen Trick bei mir gehts im launcher nicht weiter nach dem download oder Installation von einer cd?


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das hört sich verdammt gut an
> 
> Dir heutigen "WoW Pros" haben ja auch nicht mehr viel zu tun, WoW ist seit Cata ja viel zu vercasualisiert.
> 
> Dann schau ich mal wo es das Game günstig gibt und hol es mir in 1-2 Monaten wenn Geld da ist^^


 
Aber sei gewarnt. Ich zocke es auch zurzeit und ab ca lvl 30 findest du nach meist ~30-40min Wartezeit nur Vollpfosten für ne kleine (!) Ini. Sowohl als Tank als auch als DD warte ich ewig und dann schaffens entweder die Tanks nicht auch nur halbwegs intelligent zu tanken oder die Heiler versemmeln das Heilen. Meist ist aber eher der Tank schuld.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. September 2014)

Naja, dann such ich mir eben gleich ne Gilde die mir beim leveln in den Inis hilft^^

Muss eh erst mal etwas warten bis ich wieder Geld hab um das Game zu bestellen, atm steht erst mal ein neuer Kopfhörer an.


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Naja, dann such ich mir eben gleich ne Gilde die mir beim leveln in den Inis hilft^^
> 
> Muss eh erst mal etwas warten bis ich wieder Geld hab um das Game zu bestellen, atm steht erst mal ein neuer Kopfhörer an.


 
Soll ich dich dann wenns soweit ist einladen? Gibt nen paar nette Boni für beide von uns


----------



## BlackNeo (8. September 2014)

Gerne, ich schreib dich dann an wenn ich das Game hab, wird aber noch 2-3 Monate dauern.


----------



## Marques85 (10. September 2014)

WIll endlich EverQuest Next haben^^ aber dauert ja leider noch so lange ...


----------



## Jierdan (10. September 2014)

Was World vs. World angeht ist in meinen Augen DAoC nach wie vor das geilste, nur als Casual einzusteigen find ich schwierig, mit einem Pool von 8-12 Leuten aber sehr sehr geil. Ich spiele derzeit bevorzugt GW2, da es für mich ausgewogen zwischen Handel, PvP, PvE und WvW ist und auch solo für 30 Minuten in der Mittagspause Spaß macht.


----------



## rhalin (10. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Bestes PVE Endgame derzeit in FFXIV ARR - ist auch das einzige Themepark MMO was ich persönlich noch empfehle - SOLANGE man mit dem Grafikstil klar kommt
> 
> Sollte jeder Themepark MMO Liebhaber mal anspielen. Leider weder F2P noch B2P, sondern wie WoW und ESO  Kaufen + Abo.



Habe mir mal die 14-tägige Testversion angetan und habe noch so meine Mühe mit dem Setting, ist mir glaube ich etwas zu asiatisch mit pinken, fliegenden Wonneproppen u.s.w. 
Aber der Anfang ist recht fluffig muss ich sagen, hat man ja früher Horrorgeschichten von gehört.
Naja, die 14 Tage zieh ich sicher durch, mal schauen.


----------



## dmxcom (10. September 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die 14-tägige Testversion angetan und habe noch so meine Mühe mit dem Setting, ist mir glaube ich etwas zu asiatisch mit pinken, fliegenden Wonneproppen u.s.w.
> Aber der Anfang ist recht fluffig muss ich sagen, hat man ja früher Horrorgeschichten von gehört.
> Naja, die 14 Tage zieh ich sicher durch, mal schauen.


 
Hihi das war es bei mir auch - wie gesagt "SOLANGE man damit klar kommt"


----------



## Maximillian37 (21. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nicht genau "das" beste MMO, es gibt eine große Anzahl von Spielen die auch immer gleich
oder ähnlich sein werden.


----------



## Hopfen- (26. Oktober 2014)

Also das beste zu finden ist schwer, denn da hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.
Ich persönlich zocke seit fast 6 Jahren Crossfire. Wer das Spiel kennt mag jetzt meinen ich wäre bekloppt und das Spiel wäre verhackt (was auch z.T. stimmt). Allerdings hat es viele Vorzüge die ähnliche Spiele nicht haben. Z.B. ein geniales Clansystem wie ich es so noch nirgendwo anders gesehen habe und ein Top Clanwar-System. Wenn man weiß auf welchem Server man spielen muss gibt es auch keine hackenden Gegner. Es bietet die Möglichkeit im eSport-Bereich zu zocken, in der ESL gibt es viele Wettkämpfe und Versus, zusätzlich dazu gibt es für die besten der besten die Möglichkeit sich für die WCG zu qualifizieren.
Das ist für mich persönlich das beste MMO und ich werde vermutlich noch Jahrelang diese Game spielen.


----------



## Phobos001 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das MMO das sich aktuell am meisten hervorhebt ist in meinen Augen Final Fantasy XIV : A Realm Reborn.
Was Square damit aktuell anstellt ist gelinde gesagt Wahnsinn !
Heute bzw morgen kommt Patch 2.4 der wieder massiv Content bringt(inklusive neuer Jobs,Raids,Instanzen),und im Frühjahr steht das erste Addon an.
Aber auch ohne diese Erweiterungen hat man so viel zu tun in diesem Spiel, und was mir extrem wichtig war, es beschränkt sich nicht alles auf max Level !
Es gibt eigentlich kein Gebiet wo nicht ständig irgend etwas los ist.


----------



## Kel (31. Oktober 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Einfach diesem Schaubild folgen:
> http://i.imgur.com/IyPtW30.png


 Welches komplett nutzlos ist ... .
Oder was haben sonst Hellgate (noch toter geht nicht) und Star Citizen (wuhh man kann alleine rumfliegen in einer Pre-Alpha) dort zu suchen?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

Neverwinter ist auch ganz spassig http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/neverwinter


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

Spiele seit 2005 WoW(mit mehreren Pausen), habe zwar andere Spiele ausprobiert(Star Wars, Age of Conan usw.)
aber WoW hat mich immer wieder eingeholt...
Also für mich definitiv :WoW


----------



## dmxcom (31. Oktober 2014)

Kel schrieb:


> Welches komplett nutzlos ist ... .
> Oder was haben sonst Hellgate (noch toter geht nicht) und Star Citizen (wuhh man kann alleine rumfliegen in einer Pre-Alpha) dort zu suchen?


 
Also zum Thema Hellgate kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer das es dahin gehört.

Das die Rechte Seite nur Early Access Titel sind, ist dir ja hoffentlich aufgefallen. 
Das dient als Ausblick ... sonst wären die Titel woanders eingeordnet.


----------



## dmxcom (31. Oktober 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Neverwinter ist auch ganz spassig Neverwinter for PC Reviews - Metacritic


 
Habe Ich auch lange gespielt. Allerdings gibt es dort 2 Gravierende Probleme:

Hacker, Exploits, Cheats, CE Edit, Paket Editing etc. Spieler die von Beginn an dabei sind, konnten sich unsummen an Gold etc. anhäufen, Items Dupen und so weiter.(Zum Beispiel konnte man Anfangs Items im AH kaufen und als Kaufsumme 1.000.000 Gold angeben, ob man das Geld hatte oder nicht war dem Spiel egal und so erhielt man per Post sein Item sowie die restlichen der 1.000.000 Gold  ) Endbosse werden gezergt und die meisten Mobs einfach geskippet oder ins Nichts geworfen. Man kann direkt im AH das beste Gear kaufen, ohne auch nur 1 Instanz gesehen zu haben. Desweiteren wird man mehr und mehr forciert Echtgeld zu investieren.
Hätte echt toll werden können, aber nunja  )


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Habe Ich auch lange gespielt. Allerdings gibt es dort 2 Gravierende Probleme:
> 
> Hacker, Exploits, Cheats, CE Edit, Paket Editing etc. Spieler die von Beginn an dabei sind, konnten sich unsummen an Gold etc. anhäufen, Items Dupen und so weiter.(Zum Beispiel konnte man Anfangs Items im AH kaufen und als Kaufsumme 1.000.000 Gold angeben, ob man das Geld hatte oder nicht war dem Spiel egal und so erhielt man per Post sein Item sowie die restlichen der 1.000.000 Gold  ) Endbosse werden gezergt und die meisten Mobs einfach geskippet oder ins Nichts geworfen. Man kann direkt im AH das beste Gear kaufen, ohne auch nur 1 Instanz gesehen zu haben. Desweiteren wird man mehr und mehr forciert Echtgeld zu investieren.
> Hätte echt toll werden können, aber nunja  )


 
Man muss es ja nicht so spielen und mir macht es als alter AD&D Spieler einen Heidenspass wenn man innerhalb der Gilde / Freundeskiste seine Raid Begleiter findet


----------



## exowar (31. Oktober 2014)

wenns unbedingt Free 2 Play sein muss gibs nur eine richtige Wahl und die heisst Warframe.


----------



## Kel (31. Oktober 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Hellgate kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer das es dahin gehört.


Nein tut es nicht ..... .



dmxcom schrieb:


> Das die Rechte Seite nur Early Access Titel sind, ist dir ja hoffentlich aufgefallen.


 Eve Online ist Early Access?
Global Agenda ist tot.
Firefall ist schon lange aus der Beta raus.


----------



## saphira33 (31. Oktober 2014)

exowar schrieb:


> wenns unbedingt Free 2 Play sein muss gibs nur eine richtige Wahl und die heisst Warframe.


 
Ziemlich geiles Spiel, man braucht sich 0 zu kaufen und die schieben immer und immer wieder Content nach  (ist noch eine Beta) ich liebe das Spiel einfach 

Ich habe noch nicht mal das ganze Sonnensystem erkundet, geschweige denn alle meine Frames auf Level 30 gespielt und das nach über 500 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## dmxcom (31. Oktober 2014)

Kel schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht ..... .
> 
> 
> Eve Online ist Early Access?
> ...


 
Liegt wohl auch daran, das das Bild schon etwas älter ist, oder hast du etwas gedacht das hätte Ich selbst gemacht ? Dann wäre es eher auf Deutsch gewesen und ohne WoW xD
Stand doch, glaube Ich, dabei das es von Reddit ist.
Und ja Hellgate gehört dahin - nur weil es nicht ober Massive ist, kann man es doch trotzdem in dem Genre nennen ? Dein "Nein tut es nicht .." trifft wohl so ziemlich auch deinen Kenntnissstand in dem Bereich.
Aber Hey - in Zukunft kannst du den Leuten auch selber mal Tipps geben und Informationen verbreiten, anstatt anderer Leute Beiträge in den Schmutz zu ziehen. Alle die Punkte zusammengefasst, werde Ich wohl auf keinen Troll Beitrag von dir mehr eingehen und lieber den Leuten hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## dmxcom (31. Oktober 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Man muss es ja nicht so spielen und mir macht es als alter AD&D Spieler einen Heidenspass wenn man innerhalb der Gilde / Freundeskiste seine Raid Begleiter findet


 
Hey kein Ding - habe ja nur auf die bestehenden Probleme hingedeutet.
Was AD&D Setting anbelangt, fand Ich es auch ganz cool.


----------



## Kel (31. Oktober 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch daran, das das Bild schon etwas älter ist


Juli 2014 findest du "etwas älter"?



dmxcom schrieb:


> Und ja Hellgate gehört dahin - nur weil es nicht ober Massive ist, kann man es doch trotzdem in dem Genre nennen ? Dein "Nein tut es nicht .." trifft wohl so ziemlich auch deinen Kenntnissstand in dem Bereich.


1. Hellgate:London ist kein MMO sondern reiner Singleplayer
2. Hellgate:Global ist kein MMO
3. Hellgate:Global hatte den letzten Contentpatch vor über ~3 Jahren
4. Hellgate:Global hat sogut wie keine Spieler
5. Hellgate:Global ist reines Pay2Win im PvP
6. Hellgate:Global hat Framedrops + einen Ping von 300+
7. Hellgate:Global hatte den letzten Kontakt zwischen Entwicklern und Spielern vor so ebenfalls 3 Jahren

Und wenn du 5 Spieler pro Instanz (und so 20-30 pro "Stadt") als MMO bezeichnest, dann weiss ich nicht was du so nimmst .



dmxcom schrieb:


> Aber Hey - in Zukunft kannst du den Leuten auch selber mal Tipps geben und Informationen verbreiten, anstatt anderer Leute Beiträge in den Schmutz zu ziehen.


Oder ich zeige die Fehler anderer Leute auf. Was ich tue ist mir überlassen, nicht dir.


----------



## dmxcom (1. November 2014)

Und wo habe Ich einen Fehler gemacht ?
Das Bild war, falls du es noch immer nicht gecheckt hast, nicht von mir.

Desweiteren gehört Hellgate trotzdem da rein, meine Meinung - was ich tue oder denke ist mir überlassen, nicht dir 

Und an meiner Meinung, das es kein bestes MMO gibt, sondern für jeden das was er will, kannste auch nicht rütteln - sogerne du auch von mir hören willst das WoW das beste tollste MMO der Welt ist. Mit mir nicht Fanboi.

Bin dann mal raus aus der Diskussion hier, das Thema ist für mich beendet bzw. wurde ja von jedem alles gesagt und jeder kann sich seine Infos rausziehen.


----------



## Kel (11. Dezember 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Desweiteren gehört Hellgate trotzdem da rein, meine Meinung


Klar, dann sollte ich vielleicht mal wieder mein Diablo 3 installieren, ist ja nach deiner Definition dann auch ein MMO .


----------



## Anoy1988 (22. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin mit GW2 mehr als zufrieden. Es ist endlich mal ein spiel wo man nicht in inis/raids auf gewisse klassen wie DMG dealer oder tank abhängig ist und sich einfach vorne hinstellt und gut ist.
Aber für leute die nicht so auf movment sind...... wird es weng schwer in dem spiel.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich liebe spiele wo meine attacken und skills nicht im stehen gemacht werden müssen. ich brauch bewegung, und deswegen finde ich dieses spiel FÜR MICH das beste mmo


----------



## Markzzman (26. Dezember 2014)

"World of Draenor" ist das beste MMORPG aller Zeiten 

Gesunde und schöne Feiertage euch allen !

Ciao


----------



## chakratos (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe viele MMO´s gespielt und muss sagen das viele ihre vorteile und speziellen spielweisen haben.
Ich spiele wenn ich MMO´s spiele nur PvP (ausser wenn man sich hochlevelt).
Wenn ich auf kleinere Kämpfe wie 10v10 oder 2v2/3v3 habe dann spiele ich sehr gerne WoW.
Aber wenn man mal eine richtige Schlacht haben möchte dann ist Guild Wars 2 das richtige.
Dieses Gefühl wenn 300-400 Spieler aufeinander prallen ist einfach nur Episch, dazu noch das man mit 50-100 Mann im TS sitzt und wie bei der Armee eingewiesen wird ist ein tolles Erlebnis.

LG Chakratos


----------

